# Gib Adjustment Tool for Weiler Matador



## Norppu (Oct 1, 2020)

The gib adjustment system of my Weiler Matador has some locking nuts that are not easy to operate without a spesific tool. You can easily end up butchering the nuts not to talk about the crub screws they are locking.
This calls for a tool that matches perfectly with the locking nuts and the crub screws they are locking.


----------

